# Cheap Lake map download/cd for garmin



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Im looking at getting some lakemap software for my garmin etrex veture HC. It cant be a chip, only download and/or CD. I would like to spend under $100 on it. It will mainly be used in the UP on the St. Mary's River and Munuscong bay for duck hunting. But will also probably be used on the St. Clair River/Lk St. CLair in the summer for fishing. What do you guys suggest? Should I just fork over the money and buy the CD from garmin?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I don't think you have much choice.
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=1114&pvID=2401
(24 Mb Of Internal Memory )
According to what I am reading, your device has no SD card slot and is unable to store the data from the Lakemaster CD ROM.
[*File Information*
The file size of this download and space required on device or microSD&#8482;/SD&#8482; card is 63.1 MB. If this download does not fit on your device, data may be saved on a microSD/SD card (recycled microSD cards may be used to program map data).]
they say it's compatible, yet it won't fit in memory.
I wouldn't risk the $107.
:sad:


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

On the lake master website it says my device is compatable. Just because the SD card is 63MB doesnt mean all the information will go on my unit. You have to select with sections of the map you want to put on. I put all my road information on my GPS via a CD also. Im pretty sure the CD would work. I was just trying to find something cheaper than lakemaster, but I might just buy it anyways.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Dude.... that's a CD Rom , I don't know if it will fit "just part of it".

I just don't see the humor in getting something [email protected]$$&d & half baked.
I don't know if you can put _just part of it on_, but then again - why would I??
I wouldn't. I would have bought something that would take all the maps.
I guess it's your money, but with a newer, better GPS you have more options. (some even come with mapping built in)

I used to run a LakeMaster in my old LMS332c Lowrance & it was a very good card. I have Navionics mapping in BOTH my Humminbirds (797c2 SI + 798ci SI). Not everybody's willing to have $2000 or more in their electronics...
I'm not sure I will put a LakeMaster in it.












It's $120 (for _ALL _of Michigan, not just 'some'...) for my 798ciSI - but the Navionics mapping that came BUILT IN is _good_, I'm just not sure if the LMP is $120 more " that good".

The maps are _never _as accurate as you want them to be, so being able to go back to a number (way point) is the most important thing if you need to get back.
If you don't mark your home port - no maps are going to help you in a time of distress as much as going to that number.
I see your unit is selling for around $125 now, that tells me there's a newer model replacing it with more storage and/or better features.
I guess if it does what you want and it fits all you need, then _only you _can decide if $107 is worth it for less than "standard" features on a newer machine.

Good luck with _your _choice.

RAS


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, if its anything like my other garmin CD when you load the software, you can choose certain sections/counties to load on your GPS since not ALL of Michigan will fit. Like I can fit the whole UP and part of Northern lower on my GPS, plus some snowmobile trails on the east side of the UP. Im a poor college student and didnt want to fork over a million dollars for a sweet GPS. I paid a little over 200 for my GPS and it came with software. It does everything I need to do and then some. Im sure there is some return policy on this software.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

someone11 said:


> ..... Im sure there is some return policy on this software.


Me too, NO RETURNS!!
:lol:
That's what most software is!
The only difference between you & I is you're in college.

I am [email protected]@$$sbr0k&!!!

:evilsmile


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

During the summer I make enough to pay for something like this, but if I dont have to i'd rather not.


----------

